# Japanese Ferries.



## david (Oct 14, 2004)

Being a novice on the SN team, maybe this has been discussed before, but here goes..
In almost every pic of a Japanese ferry that trade along the coast to the outer islands and Korea etc,even the very latest, they are shown totally devoid of lifeboats!!
Does anyone know why this is so?
Many thanks
David D.


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

*Japanese Ferries*

David,

They all use rafts now, dont need boats. Just like planes they have emergency chutes on which passengers slide into the liferafts.

Chris


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

*Lifeboats*

Even though the latest fast ferries are big beasts and make open sea crossings, not one has been fitted with a lifeboat.

Fred


----------



## newda898 (Jun 23, 2005)

And I think the Prides of Dover and Calais (The converted freighters) do not have any standard lifeboats either.


----------



## Matthew (Nov 30, 2005)

newda898 said:


> And I think the Prides of Dover and Calais (The converted freighters) do not have any standard lifeboats either.


Just to add to Daniel's post the P&O Darwins are Canterbury and Kent not Dover and Calais


----------

